# Terri Irwin the Bodybuilder



## Rediah (Nov 8, 2010)

I dont usually have much of an interest in what the Irwins are up to but this got my attention.

Bodybuilding.com - Terri Irwin Discusses Life Of Fitness After Crocodile Hunter's Untimely Death! - David Robson


----------



## fishunter (Nov 9, 2010)

Okay...she scares me


----------



## Elapidae1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow, she looks good.


----------



## Rediah (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm with fishunter on this one... She does look great yeah... but she scares me...


----------



## cris (Nov 9, 2010)

ashs_dreams said:


> That whole family is bleh without Steve.


 
No Bob Irwin was the one who started it all, i can only think of one subject (out of heaps of stuff) where i disagree with him, he is one of the best conservationists on the planet. Terri Irwin is in it for showbiz and nothing else and has corrupted her poor children and also steve while he was under her control IMO.


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 9, 2010)

Jeez, their getting pretty desperate for attention!


----------



## Rediah (Nov 9, 2010)

cris said:


> No Bob Irwin was the one who started it all, i can only think of one subject (out of heaps of stuff) where i disagree with him, he is one of the best conservationists on the planet. Terri Irwin is in it for showbiz and nothing else and has corrupted her poor children and also steve while he was under her control IMO.


 
I didn't mean him. I know he's worked wonders. I was leaning more towards Terri and her puppet named Bindi.


----------



## Australis (Nov 9, 2010)

Nothing more unattractive than a bulked-up female.. JMO


----------



## Rediah (Nov 9, 2010)

But yeah, not going there. 

I just thought that Terri Irwin bodybuilding article was like well... wow... in both good and bad ways...


----------



## Rediah (Nov 9, 2010)

I saw those pictures and saw a flash forward into her future and could just imagine her competing on stage for World Bodybuiling champion title or something looking like a mascot for steroids.


----------



## cris (Nov 9, 2010)

Australis said:


> Nothing more unattractive than a bulked-up female.. JMO


 
What about a dumbas bleeding heart yank show pony thats a bulked up female who has screwed up one of our best chances of having a practical and effective conservation zoo here in SE Qld :lol: (not meaning to offend yanks i just know Australis loves them). The evil succubus should start trying to hug crocs IMO.


----------



## Australis (Nov 9, 2010)

I definitely don't like her bleeding heart gimmick riddled brand of conservation.


----------



## giggle (Nov 9, 2010)

I certainly dont like her exploitation of her own daughter... and now her disturbingly masculine physique. I like my women feminine. They can be strong... but not look like a man. She has always looked a bit like a man to me anyway. BLEH.


----------



## r3ptilian (Nov 9, 2010)

She looks like Lucy Lawless from Xena warrior princess....


----------



## cris (Nov 9, 2010)

giggle said:


> I certainly dont like her exploitation of her own daughter... and now her disturbingly masculine physique. I like my women feminine. They can be strong... but not look like a man. She has always looked a bit like a man to me anyway. BLEH.


 
She also got steve killed by promoting stupid antics and bleeding heart rubbish as a money making scheme, anyone could have achieved the same popularity by inviting Jonny Knocksville to their reptile park. Im looking at you ARP :lol:


----------



## Bradchip (Nov 9, 2010)

It looks like Warwick Capper on steroids!!!!!


----------



## thals (Nov 9, 2010)

Whilst I'm not exactly a fan of muscle ripped women, I really admire her resolve and how she's staying strong (both mentally and physically) for her kids and herself. Losing Steve really took it's toll on the entire family and the fact that she is still going strong and continuing to live life is truly inspiring, so good on her!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 9, 2010)

cris said:


> What about a dumbas bleeding heart yank show pony thats a bulked up female who has screwed up one of our best chances of having a practical and effective conservation zoo here in SE Qld :lol: (not meaning to offend yanks i just know Australis loves them). The evil succubus should start trying to hug crocs IMO.


 


cris said:


> She also got steve killed by promoting stupid antics and bleeding heart rubbish as a money making scheme, anyone could have achieved the same popularity by inviting Jonny Knocksville to their reptile park. Im looking at you ARP :lol:


 
cris - I'd be interested to hear why you think Oz Zoo was our best chance at a decent conservation park? Having worked there and knowing their plans for the future of the park, I disagree with you on this point completely...

Also, got Steve killed? I have family and friends that went to school with Steve, and others that were good mates with him in the surfing circles, and, while I agree that he was often a very different guy AT TIMES when he wasn't in the spotlight, he has been doing dumb**** stunts and antics since he was a kid - it definitely did not come from Terri pushing him into doing those things...


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 9, 2010)

having known the irwins for several years i shed tears with them in theyre darkest hours i do feel for them. Like most i strongley disagree with the recent path terri has taken the family on in recent years. when i usedt o vist them up at beerwah and mooloolabah they were just a very down to earth family i now watch bindi and think that there is a showgirl aspect to her ( sure she has had TV and media training but she acts like an adult ) when her life with her father was more about bindi being a kid and steve too. My Dad was at the zoo the day of steves death and was one of the very few people told before it spread qiuckley through the zoo ! 
i want the bindi we all once knew the one that was a kid and not the one that feels she needs to be an adult !
bob is a great man should be respected as such hard and straight to the point he didnt have much time for the fiming aspect but he was always behind steve and education.the fact that bob has'nt seen his grandkids since steves death and was even sheilded from the kids at the funeral .
RIP STEVE -


----------



## mungus (Nov 9, 2010)

Why no access to grandkids Rep ?


----------



## da_donkey (Nov 9, 2010)

i think terri looks great, its not easy to commit yourself to a healthy lifestyle of exercise and good diet.

As for the other stuff people are talking about, i probably dont know enough about it to comment BUT i do know that stevo would be devestated if he knew the kids wernt seeing there pop.

donk


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey Mungus, 
i gather family issues between them, even when bob recently had a heart attack the irwins kids had no contact from there grand dad. 
Bob contradicted terri's opinon on the direction and other things of the family over the years! 
Bob has had to try and fight terri on a range of issues which are all to big to explain here ! 

While steve was for wildlife education and conservation and rehibiltation ! 
while others beleive terri was for comercialisation , ( Tv, Film , anything to have a celebrity status)
i cant spell


----------



## ezekiel86 (Nov 9, 2010)

oh well good on her.... she is lookin sooo very fit jesus


----------



## Funkstaa (Nov 9, 2010)

being superficial and staying away from the contriversy is it just me or when a chick works out that much they end up with dude qualities...Nothing hotter than a toned chick but that's too much imo


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 9, 2010)

I like her guns!


----------



## Snowman (Nov 9, 2010)

Funkstaa said:


> being superficial and staying away from the contriversy is it just me or when a chick works out that much they end up with dude qualities...Nothing hotter than a toned chick but that's too much imo


 
Agree. To much muscle and women start looking like trany's. But seem's some guys like that look :shock:


----------



## D3pro (Nov 9, 2010)

She buffing up for her revenge on the stingrays.... *dramatic violin music* :lol:


----------



## mungus (Nov 9, 2010)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> Hey Mungus,
> i gather family issues between them, even when bob recently had a heart attack the irwins kids had no contact from there grand dad.
> Bob contradicted terri's opinon on the direction and other things of the family over the years!
> Bob has had to try and fight terri on a range of issues which are all to big to explain here !
> ...


 
Steve would be turning in his grave...............old man cant see his grandchildren.......what is that !!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

r3ptilian said:


> She looks like Lucy Lawless from Xena warrior princess....


 
Naaa Xena was hot


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 9, 2010)

Farma said:


> Naaa Xena was hot


 
I thought Xena was a man :shock:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> I thought Xena was a man :shock:



Naaa she just played for the same team


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 9, 2010)

Either way, you're out of luck


----------



## JasonL (Nov 9, 2010)

Leaving the politics out of it, I have no problem with women doing a few weights, I really don't see her as that big anyway, there's worse things to do in life than exercise daily....


----------



## giggle (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey, Im bi and I think she looks hideous. I'd be a bit worried about you blokes tastes... perhaps you favour men a little too much


----------



## JasonL (Nov 9, 2010)

giggle said:


> Hey, Im bi and I think she looks hideous. I'd be a bit worried about you blokes tastes... perhaps you favour men a little too much


 
nope, just fit ladies that prefer to be on top :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

Hahahaha


----------



## cris (Nov 9, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> cris - I'd be interested to hear why you think Oz Zoo was our best chance at a decent conservation park? Having worked there and knowing their plans for the future of the park, I disagree with you on this point completely...


 
Im talking about SE Qld, it has taken over a niche by using very simple simple simple marketing tactics rather than having a genuine focus on local conservation. It has taken the market and public image of conservation and turned it into stupid bleeding heart rubbish populairity crap. IMO its massive damage that will take a lot to repair.

i really hope they go broke so someone with genuine interest can take over and fix it up.

IMO the ARP are awesome and should actually invite Jonny Knocksville. They could flog the crap out of the lame Aus zoo, they are actually interested in genuine conservation there.


----------



## cactus2u (Nov 9, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> I thought Xena was a man :shock:



Nah Lucy was just a tuff kiwi girl...


----------



## Dipcdame (Nov 10, 2010)

cris said:


> No Bob Irwin was the one who started it all, i can only think of one subject (out of heaps of stuff) where i disagree with him, he is one of the best conservationists on the planet. Terri Irwin is in it for showbiz and nothing else and has corrupted her poor children and also steve while he was under her control IMO.


 
+ 1 here!! Never liked her, too showy and false. 

I really feel for Bob, the NERVE of the woman seeing him off out of the one thing still dear to his heart, and so soon after his son'ss death. she saw a cash cow and is milking it for all it's worth!!


----------

